# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  TSolution One, surgical system, THINK Surgical, Inc., Fremont, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - THINK Surgical, Inc.

Home page - thinksurgical.com/products-and-services/tsolution-one

----------


## Airicist

TSolution One® THA Cup Surgery

Published on Jan 12, 2018




> Viewer discretion is advised.
> 
> Watch this live surgery video to learn more about the THINK Surgical® TSolution® One Total Hip Arthroplasty and Cup Placement.

----------

